# After the picture is taken



## Bev Polmanteer (Jul 23, 2004)

I have seen several enhancements to the pictures here on penturners (can't remember who did them) and was wondering if the person that did them would explain how he did it.  I have Photoshop 5 and Canvas 9 and hard as I try I can not separate the pen from the background to put it on another background.  I also liked that zoom effect.  Please give us a lesson.  I think paint shop pro was also used.  Thanks,


----------



## baldysm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is what I do to seperate the foreground from the back ground in a photo.

1. Open the photo. 
2. Go to Layer &gt; New &gt; New Layer and name it layer 2 (default name doesnt work, atleast for me)
3. Go to Window &gt; Show Layers
4. In the new window, select the layer you just created, and click off the eye symbol on the layer called background. You should see a grey and white checkerboard.
5. On the tool window, select the color picker (biggest button) and selec the color you want as a background.
6. On the tool wondow, select the paint bucket icon. Click inside your image, and it should change to the color you selected.
7. Go to Layers &gt; Arrange and select send to back. You should see your original image.
8. In the layers window, double click on layer 0 (may also be background, should be your original image). Also make sure that the 2nd box has the paint brush image in it.
9. On the tool window, select the eraser tool. 
10. Go to windows &gt; show brushes. 
11. Select the brush size that works for what you are doing. I usually use the 2-4 brushes depending on the shape I am working with.
12. Move your curser to the image (should be an eraser while on the image) and hold your mouse button while you move the mouse. You will likely find it helpful to zoom in (CTRL and + keys).
13. You should see the back ground color everywhere you were holding the mouse button down. 'Cut out' your foreground image, and user larger brushes to clean out the area not so close to your pen.
14. Once you have the image cut out and the way you want it, go to Layer &gt; Flatten image. Once you do this, you are joining both layers into one. It'll be 1 image again.
15. Save your image.

Hope I didn't confuse things too much.
Scott
www.onlyonecreations.com


----------



## timdaleiden (Jul 24, 2004)

The way that I remove backgrounds is pretty simple actually. You must begin by taking your pictures on a solid color background that has high contrast to your pen color. I use a white sheet of paper for most pens. The moderator at the yahoo group uses a small piece of white paper, surrounded by black paper to reduce white glare on the pen. 

  I then open the photo with Paint Shop Pro 8, and use the magic wand to "delete" the majority of the background. I follow up with a white paint brush to do details, zooming in very close. I sometimes am removing (painting) individual pixels. 

  After that I use the magic wand again to select background, invert the selection, and copy the image. 

  I then open a new blank document and paste the image, and begin to play with the effects, background, etc. 

  The zoom effect is purely software produced by Eye Candy 4000. It will plug into Adobe software.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jul 25, 2004)

Baldy, what program are you using. Tim, this Eye Candy, is it the one for your ripples with the mirror effect of your pen also?  How expensive is it?  Thanks to both of you for the help.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jul 25, 2004)

Bev, 

 The links to everything you need are in the e-mail that I sent to you as a response to your e-mailed questions.


----------



## baldysm (Aug 7, 2004)

Bev - I am using Adobe Photoshop 5. I want to see if PSP handles GIFs better than Adobe does.

Scott


----------

